# Fishing without a license.



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

What is the penalty next year for someone who is from out of state?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

danthebuilder said:


> What is the penalty next year for someone who is from out of state?



Better question would be how much does an out of state license.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

slowpoke said:


> Better question would be how much does an out of state license.


Exactly!! The license is waaaay easier to deal with than the risk of being caught without a license...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

slowpoke said:


> Better question would be how much does an out of state license.




24 Hour Fish	$7.00
72 Hour Fish	$21.00
Non-resident restricted $34.00
Non-resident all species fish $42.00

Fines are set by the court and are different for each county. Contact the District Court where the violator wants to illegally fish. 

Better yet ,call the local CO while they are fishing. I am sure he/she can tell them while issuing the ticket/taking bond or lodging in the county jail. Oh and seizing fishing gear.

CLOSED........


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

In my county it's somewhere around $165-$185 for a resident so I'd guess a non resident would be up around $250ish. 

On another note, I found out that a hunter paid $285 for a "No hunters orange" citation. A vest (or other permitted item) from Walmart is a much better investment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

